# Fess up, who owns one?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's see your politically incorrect Saturday night specials. And why did you buy them? I just got back from OH after taking leave and visiting the family. Before I left there, my dad said, "hey you shoot your handguns a lot, you wanna take the .25?" He was referring to his stainless Raven MP-25 he bought for $15 back in the early '90's. Well, I thought to myself, gee thanks, what did I ever do to you? but in the end just said sure, why not. So now I got myself a SNS, I'll probably never even shoot a whole box of ammo through it but, oh well. What do yall got. I'll get a pic up here sooner or later.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I just recently bought a Taurus PT145 Millinium pro. Its a 45 caliber and is a nice sub compact.
I did own a S&W 44 and an old 22, but sold em along with some long guns after a house fire and needed some mula. HG


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's funny. I bought the same gun years ago and have only shot it a few times. I don't trust the saftey but it did go bang. I keep losing parts to it so I don't even bother to replace them anymore.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a Bryco-Jennings .380 all chromed pot metal that I can let you have for a mere $500 bucks:smt082. It was a gift from a young at the time nephew who stayed with us for a while.


----------



## Kagetsu (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a .32 that will disappear in clothing. Always been a fan of Maverick and the idea of Derringer hide away guns. I wouldn't ezpect to win a firefight with a drug gang. But a surprise at very close range may be useful from a gun that is extremely easy to carry.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

The only place to find a used Saturday night special Is in a landfill!:smt082:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

My first gun was an RG .22 (short) revolver. If I ever find one like it, I'll buy for nostalgia.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Not I. I do have a K-T 3AT. Close as I can get.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i have a jennings j-22 "the noisy cricket" with the polished finish with the wood grips lol i love it its tiny next to my G19 and i can keep it in my pocket............i had a bryco 9mm but it exploded in my hands so...yea


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The closest I can get to a SNS is a Llama .22 revolver that my sister gave to my dad for a present, that ended up with me. He knew it wasn't much of a gun, but he bragged on it and actually shot it once. Six inch groups at fifteen yards didn't turn him on very much. 

It's not that bad a gun, if you rate it alongside the old H&R's or Iver Johnson's that were very cheap, but solid revolvers.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had an RG Mod25 that I got off a truck driver for 20 bucks a million years ago. I gave it to a guy one night because he had one and needed parts. I at the moment have a FIE Derringer that I paid 50 dollars for that a friend of my mother in law had. I mainly bought it so she wouldn't be able to use it and hurt herself. It's a 38 cal thing that said it has the extra chamber to hold an extra round. I swear it looks like there's two firing pins in it. I have never got brave or stupid enough to try and actually shoot it..heh.

Hey Baldy..I had one of those Bryco-Jennings .380's. Darn good paperweights:smt082


----------

